# 2006 Outback 25Rss



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

It was bound to happen eventually, but I must say I am a bit surprised on how quickly the day has come upon me. Yes, it is time to sell my beloved 2006 25RSS. DW started poking around the Outbackers site (I knew I should have never told her about this!







), she noticed all the rave around the 301BQ. Then, one day while shopping, she asked to swing by the local RV dealer to see what all the 301BQ fuss was about. As if on cue, there was a stunning 301BQ sitting in the showroom, a real beauty, 10th Anniversary Edition, Moonlight interior. Hemmed and hawed for a few days, and had the unit sold out from under us. Checked around, and eventually found another one at Holman's, cut the deal and bought the unit. A 2012, 10th Anniversary Addition Outback 301BQ.







A bitter sweet moment, I really love our 25RSS, but our family has outgrown the trailer.

We will pick up our new trailer from Holman's RV in Ohio. I have a deal to trade our 25RSS in with Holman, but will offer our unit up for sale if anyone is interested. I will also throw in my 600\6000 lb Equalizer hitch if you need it (I need to upgrade to the 1000/10,000). This is a really great trailer and I feel real bad that I have to just drop it off at a dealer lot. Kinda like taking your dog and leaving it at the pound.







This trailer is loaded with a ton of high quality mods and priced to sell at $13,500, I will deal to see this trailer go to a good home.

Pictures can be found at the following LINK. I can send many more if interested.

List of major Mods includes:

-	MaxxAir covers on all roof vents
- Fantastic Vent Fan
-	Upgraded interior speakers
-	Upgraded Front Cubby Drawer
-	Outdoor Speakers
-	Sewer Storage
-	Pleated door for bunk house
-	Bunk house flat screen TV mount
-	Living area flat screen TV mount
-	Outdoor flat screen TV mount
-	Drawer addition in VCR slot
-	Sink utensil drawer (replaced the fold out door)
-	Inverter ready for electronics
-	Dual 6 Volt batteries (brand new)
-	Lightly used Maxxis radials
-	Dual spare tires (brand new) 
-	Flipped axles with brand new Dexter HD Shackle kit and leaf springs
-	Pleated shower door
-	Bathroom storage compartment 

I am located in Upstate New York, but could deliver West if the timing works out with our trip. I am also willing to deliver within a reasonable distance, say a few hundred miles. This is a limited time offer, once our new 301BQ is in and ready, our beloved 25RSS is off to the trailer pound!!

PM me if interested.

DAN


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new purchase. We went through the same emotions last year, saying goodbye to our old trailer, but looking forward to the new one. We had a lot of great memories with our first trailer. Just like us, I'm betting you'll have no regrets. Once you get comfy in the new one, you'll wonder what took so long.

Reading what you're getting, now that they're 2012's, shouldn't they be _11th_ anniversary editions?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

duggy said:


> Reading what you're getting, now that they're 2012's, shouldn't they be _11th_ anniversary editions?


Ha Ha!!! I guess technically yes it should be, but it is a grey area!! They did charge me an extra grand for the 2012 over the 2011's on their lot. But we got the interior we wanted so I think it was well worth the extra money.

DAN


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice! The 301 is my favorite bunkhouse floorplan. Congrats!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Nice! The 301 is my favorite bunkhouse floorplan. Congrats!


Our camping buddies fell in love with the floorplan of your new trailer. That big picture window facing out under the awning is beautiful!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

duggy said:


> Nice! The 301 is my favorite bunkhouse floorplan. Congrats!


Our camping buddies fell in love with the floorplan of your new trailer. That big picture window facing out under the awning is beautiful!
[/quote]

Thanks duggy we really like it much better. Being empty nesters we had little use for a bunkhouse. We will take our nieces and nephew a couple times a year and the dinette and sofa work fine for that. It really sucked to trade after only a year but we're much happier. We originally went to buy the 301 but a brain fart caused me to buy the 300BH instead. I think had we stayed with the 301 we could have made it work and not buy the second one. Oh well, it all worked out.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Keep posting on this thread guys!!









I like my for sale post bumped







to the top of the active topics!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Price reduced to $12,500!! A little over one week left before we trade it in. No serious offer will be refused!!










DAN


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Price reduced to $12,500!! A little over one week left before we trade it in. No serious offer will be refused!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new tt and good luck selling the old one Dan!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Time is running short!!

Price reduced to $12,000.


----------



## Bill & Anne (Jun 19, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Time is running short!!
> 
> Price reduced to $12,000.


----------



## Bill & Anne (Jun 19, 2011)

We are very interested in this outback...
Actually have looked at them at both Alpin house locations but of course they are priced above what we can pay.

Please call me at 518-863-1011 or 
518-752-6692

Do not trade it in... Offer me a bit above the value you are getting for the trade in value and I think it is a done deal!

We can come by Monday evening or anytime on Tuesday to look at it and meet you.

I do not log in to view posts so a phone call is best! I just registered specifically to contact you.

Thanks,
Bill and Anne Jordan

[email protected] (minus the XXX at the start) done to foil spam bots


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, we sold the trailer last night to a family in Massachusetts. If they do not come through I will let you know, but I think it is unlikely. They had a 21RSS that was totaled in the tornado a few weeks back and needed the new unit.

It is funny how we got no calls for two weeks on our unit. Then after we sold it yesterday, we have had three people call us about it, one on Outbackers and two via Craigslist. Seems like that is the way it goes every time I try to sell something like this.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Sorry, we sold the trailer last night to a family in Massachusetts. If they do not come through I will let you know, but I think it is unlikely. They had a 21RSS that was totaled in the tornado a few weeks back and needed the new unit.
> 
> It is funny how we got no calls for two weeks on our unit. Then after we sold it yesterday, we have had three people call us about it, one on Outbackers and two via Craigslist. Seems like that is the way it goes every time I try to sell something like this.
> 
> DAN


Have you seen a guy in a red shirt and white hat pulling a 301BQ yet?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Sorry, we sold the trailer last night to a family in Massachusetts. If they do not come through I will let you know, but I think it is unlikely. They had a 21RSS that was totaled in the tornado a few weeks back and needed the new unit.
> 
> It is funny how we got no calls for two weeks on our unit. Then after we sold it yesterday, we have had three people call us about it, one on Outbackers and two via Craigslist. Seems like that is the way it goes every time I try to sell something like this.
> 
> DAN


Have you seen a guy in a red shirt and white hat pulling a 301BQ yet?
[/quote]

We got a call from Holman's on Friday and they told us Gilligan dropped off our unit and was going to grab another and head West. I think yours might finally be on its way.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Sorry, we sold the trailer last night to a family in Massachusetts. If they do not come through I will let you know, but I think it is unlikely. They had a 21RSS that was totaled in the tornado a few weeks back and needed the new unit.
> 
> It is funny how we got no calls for two weeks on our unit. Then after we sold it yesterday, we have had three people call us about it, one on Outbackers and two via Craigslist. Seems like that is the way it goes every time I try to sell something like this.
> 
> DAN


Have you seen a guy in a red shirt and white hat pulling a 301BQ yet?
[/quote]

We got a call from Holman's on Friday and they told us Gilligan dropped off our unit and was going to grab another and head West. I think yours might finally be on its way.








[/quote]
We definitely need to compare notes on our Moonlight 301BQ's. Will be interesting to see if they're built & decorated the same being that they came off the line at the same time. I really hope they have the sofa with the drawer underneath like the 312's.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Sorry, we sold the trailer last night to a family in Massachusetts. If they do not come through I will let you know, but I think it is unlikely. They had a 21RSS that was totaled in the tornado a few weeks back and needed the new unit.
> 
> It is funny how we got no calls for two weeks on our unit. Then after we sold it yesterday, we have had three people call us about it, one on Outbackers and two via Craigslist. Seems like that is the way it goes every time I try to sell something like this.
> 
> DAN


Have you seen a guy in a red shirt and white hat pulling a 301BQ yet?
[/quote]

We got a call from Holman's on Friday and they told us Gilligan dropped off our unit and was going to grab another and head West. I think yours might finally be on its way.








[/quote]
We definitely need to compare notes on our Moonlight 301BQ's. Will be interesting to see if they're built & decorated the same being that they came off the line at the same time. I really hope they have the sofa with the drawer underneath like the 312's.
[/quote]

I did not notice a drawer under the sofa on the models we looked at, but then again I did not look for it. That would be a nice addition if it is indeed there.

DAN


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Dan for delivering today. We are excited to be back camping again, as you could tell by the little ones. Good luck with the new Outback !!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

6J said:


> Thank you Dan for delivering today. We are excited to be back camping again, as you could tell by the little ones. Good luck with the new Outback !!


Hi Josh,

You are welcome, I hope you enjoy your new trailer as much as we did. Please feel free to call or PM if you have any questions.

Welcome to Outbackers!!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> We definitely need to compare notes on our Moonlight 301BQ's. Will be interesting to see if they're built & decorated the same being that they came off the line at the same time. I really hope they have the sofa with the drawer underneath like the 312's.


We arrived at Holman's today and are spending the night in our new 301BQ. I am happy to report that there is a drawer under couch!

DAN


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We definitely need to compare notes on our Moonlight 301BQ's. Will be interesting to see if they're built & decorated the same being that they came off the line at the same time. I really hope they have the sofa with the drawer underneath like the 312's.


We arrived at Holman's today and are spending the night in our new 301BQ. I am happy to report that there is a drawer under couch!

DAN
[/quote]

Great news! Hope you have a wonderful stay at Holman's. Let me know how that "new car smell" is...I might need to pack something for our trip.


----------

